

An incomplete, but useful, model of ethical behavior - VanL
https://processmechanics.com/2015/07/31/an-incomplete-but-useful-model-of-ethical-behavior/

======
blueflow
I think the 3rd paragraph is inacceptable.

"Good" or "Evil" are things that can only be seen by Humans. They are neither
naturally "there" nor intrinsical.

Same with "value" and "harm". Your Model only works when people feel similar
to you about whats "harm" and whats "good", thats why it won't be able to
scale up.

------
MikeTLive
do whatever you want to do, so long as in doing so you will not prevent anyone
else from doing what they want to do, now or in the future.

